# Are you on twitter lets meet at friday



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Giftcard said:


> Rank higher in the search engine.


How?


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

JumboJack said:


> I would like to hear one example of how a twitter account could help my business.And by help I mean make me more money.


I'm sure you have heard of the term "networking"
That is what Twitter can do it, you have the ability to get in front of people you otherwise wouldn't have contact with.
Check it out, go on there listen to people, respond, re-tweet what is interesting to you.
Things will happen for you if you take action.
This is the simplest use of Twitter, I'm not even getting into the marketing aspect.
*How it works:*
• Twitter allows you to post short updates (AKA Tweets) as often as you want; they are limited to 140 characters. 
• Follow other users, and you’ll be able to read their tweets. 
• When they follow you, they’ll read your tweets. 
• A business should follow everyone who is following them, because when they follow you, it means that they want to engage in a conversation. This is an opportunity to make a connection with your existing or prospective customer. 

Can you see the potential yet? 


> *Here are a few more reasons why you need Twitter for your business:
> *
> 1. Your message can reach hundreds and thousands of people instantly, so you won’t have to chase after customers. They will find you—for free.
> 
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sorry. I thought I had a new-fangled contraption called a _telephone_ for this purpose.:blink:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'm sorry. I thought I had a new-fangled contraption called a _telephone_ for this purpose.:blink:


How often do you find yourself calling thousands people you haven't met to tell them about your business or your ideas?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

bconley said:


> I'm sure you have heard of the term "networking"
> That is what Twitter can do it, you have the ability to get in front of people you otherwise wouldn't have contact with.
> Check it out, go on there listen to people, respond, re-tweet what is interesting to you.
> Things will happen for you if you take action.
> ...


Why in the world would a potential customer want to follow a contractor on twitter?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

bconley said:


> How often do you find yourself calling thousands people you haven't met to tell them about your business or your ideas?


I wouldn't waste my time with such an idea. I get 99% of my work through word of mouth.

Like Jack said, who goes to Twitter to 'find' a specific contractor, and why on earth would they 'follow' one for weeks, even months, before deciding to call them?


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

JumboJack said:


> Why in the world would a potential customer want to follow a contractor on twitter?


They may need a contractor :thumbsup:, an expert in the field.
They don't necessarily have to be following you, to find you, it can come from people you are following


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I wouldn't waste my time with such an idea. I get 99% of my work through word of mouth.
> 
> Like Jack said, who goes to Twitter to 'find' a specific contractor, and why on earth would they 'follow' one for weeks, even months, before deciding to call them?


Exactly I couldn't have said it better.
You're starting to catch on :thumbup:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Check into Twitter, don't just dismiss it because you don't understand it.
It is viable, if you choose it to be.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

> and why on earth would they 'follow' one for weeks, even months, before deciding to call them?


To learn. It's about the links to websites, blogs and articles.
Not the 140 characters on the feed.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

bconley said:


> Check into Twitter, don't just dismiss it because you don't understand it.
> It is viably, if you choose it to be.



Yellow Pages.
Newspapers.
Radio Stations.
Bill boards.
Door Hangers.
_Craigslist_, no less.
Criminey, even freakin' *Service Magic*!

These I get.





But "Twitter"?
























*Twitter!?!?!?!?*:blink:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

bconley said:


> To learn.


To learn that I just stopped by the lumber yard to pick up some simpson ties?Give me a break.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

bconley said:


> To learn.



To learn _what_? That I have nothing better to do with my time that to spend all day with my snoot buried in my cell phone telling them I just got back from the supply house and am working on that new 200a service?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JumboJack said:


> To learn that I just stopped by the lumber yard to pick up some simpson ties?Give me a break.



"Two great minds for but a single thought."

Someone tweet that! It's im_po_tent!


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I give up.
Anyone else like to try?

Talk to ya on the next subject.


----------



## GE Electric (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks bconley for the post, you put it in perfectly 

i gave up as well


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------

